# Garmin Etrex 35 Touch



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger on one as an online seller was having a blowout sale. I've searched for other threads about this device but only a few mentions in other threads. So why is not so popular? It looks like a great yet affordable all rounder. I only need it for navigation, mapping and keeping track of miles, time, speed and elevation profiles. Don't need any other bells or whistles. The thing I like the most however is the live tracking feature for the Misses and my two little ones. They can see where I am at all times which is great safety feature when riding solo. I think I read somewhere but cannot confirm that if the device does not move after a few minutes (with tracking enabled) it will send a SMS to whichever phone number you want. Can anyone confirm this? If it can then that makes it even more awesome. 
Anyone else have one? Thoughts? opinions? The good, bad and the ugly?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Most riders are invested into the Edge series of models, so you won't find many using this one.

I like the device on paper, for the most part. Not a fan of the 16hr battery life, which is a couple hours less than my Oregon, which is a bit less than I'd like (my Oregon pooped out on a 10hr ride last fall where I SHOULD have had enough juice). Battery life is a little less of an issue when you have user-replaceable batteries like you have with a device like this. But I tend to prefer battery life to have a certain minimum to minimize messing with batteries.

I would prefer the battery life of a device like the etrex 30x but with the ability to use at least a wheel sensor like the touch 35 can use. For accurately keeping track of distance, the wheel sensor is absolutely essential. The recorded track is the same either way, but without a wheel sensor, distance is calculated based on that GPS track, which shortcuts corners and can be a problem on really twisty trails like I have locally.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Harold said:


> Most riders are invested into the Edge series of models, so you won't find many using this one.
> 
> I like the device on paper, for the most part. Not a fan of the 16hr battery life, which is a couple hours less than my Oregon, which is a bit less than I'd like (my Oregon pooped out on a 10hr ride last fall where I SHOULD have had enough juice). Battery life is a little less of an issue when you have user-replaceable batteries like you have with a device like this. But I tend to prefer battery life to have a certain minimum to minimize messing with batteries.
> 
> I would prefer the battery life of a device like the etrex 30x but with the ability to use at least a wheel sensor like the touch 35 can use. For accurately keeping track of distance, the wheel sensor is absolutely essential. The recorded track is the same either way, but without a wheel sensor, distance is calculated based on that GPS track, which shortcuts corners and can be a problem on really twisty trails like I have locally.


Thanks for the wheel sensor tip! The replaceable batteries was also another plus for me. I don't mind a bit less battery time if I'm able to just pop some new ones in. That makes it easier for bikepacking trips. I did all my GPS research back in October and picked the Etrex over the Edge for whatever reasons I can't remember, it wasn't just the battery I don't think, so why do most people prefer the edge? More fitness features?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

More fitness stuff. This is the first etrex that can use a wheel sensor or cadence sensor. The most any previous handheld could handle was a hrm.

Also fitness models are better suited for stopwatch-type use than handhelds.

And they are more compact.

If this one had a regular screen, manual buttons, and better battery life, I'd probably have one. I am kinda over touchscreens on a device this simple.


----------



## Babas (Mar 5, 2008)

So, do I understand correct, that Etrex 35 Touch does not support speed sensor and always calculates distance by GPS? However, it seems supporting Cadence sensor as per manual, but nothing about speed there...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Babas said:


> So, do I understand correct, that Etrex 35 Touch does not support speed sensor and always calculates distance by GPS? However, it seems supporting Cadence sensor as per manual, but nothing about speed there...


No, the etrex 35 supports a speed sensor. Look at the accessories listed as optional for it. Now, it does not support combined sensors like the old GSC-10, but it does support the new magnetless, separate sensors.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

What online resaler is blowing out these I have been looking at buying one


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

andersonsmog said:


> What online resaler is blowing out these I have been looking at buying one


probably none. it's less than a year old.


----------



## Babas (Mar 5, 2008)

Harold said:


> No, the etrex 35 supports a speed sensor. Look at the accessories listed as optional for it. Now, it does not support combined sensors like the old GSC-10, but it does support the new magnetless, separate sensors.


Thanks!!!


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

https://www.thisisant.com/directory/etrex35/


----------

